# yak fishing song



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/so ... 1481237582

saw this today and thought it was gold probly old but worth a laugh and a share


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep thats gold alright Ryan! very catchy too.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Could be our site song
To join you must know the song


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Brilliant!

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm really surprised this hasn''t made an appearance here yet


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for the extremely late response but koich that was probably one of the best internet videos I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Ryan I enjoyed it.


----------

